# How to download mms file and then save and watch?



## rajas700 (Oct 29, 2005)

How to download mms file and then save and watch in computer???IS there any special software??If so give the name of it....


----------



## chesss (Oct 29, 2005)

hidownload, i can't be sure about it so just google it before downloading.
Another thing you can try: open the mms file in notepad and see if you can get a direct link.
htht


----------



## go4saket (Oct 29, 2005)

You can watch all MMS on realplayer... Try it...


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Oct 29, 2005)

you can do so by using VLC player.


----------



## selva1966 (Oct 29, 2005)

I use real player for viewing MMS.  I still do not understand the first part of the question i.e. downloading part


----------



## alib_i (Oct 29, 2005)

SDP is the best of it's kind
*sdp.ppona.com/

Also, Net Transport, HiDownload ,etc can also be used

But I'm not sure about legal status of this thing !!
Lemme check on that !

-----
alibi


----------

